# private plates and what do they mean?



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Who here has a private plate and if so what does it mean?

Some can be as simple as initials or a word that means something to that person.

I have BA55 CBE (not yet fitted)

meaning BASS CUBE

it is my producer name as i write and produce my own music and have been for 14 years 8)

http://www.myspace.com/b455cube


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine is R4 OKN = Rob Anthony O'Kane, wifes is J2 OKN, daughter wants M155 OKN = Dream on


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nuff sed..








Make sure your plates are legal.
Steve


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Nuff sed..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice car/plate matey 

is rul your initials


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

robokn said:


> Mine is R4 OKN = Rob Anthony O'Kane, wifes is J2 OKN, daughter wants M155 OKN = Dream on


haha typical daughter  bet that will cost a bit too (


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It's not too bad and with two daughters 6 years apart it will get reused


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been known as 'Tonky' ever since I was a kid by most people who know me. The closest I could get was T70 NKY and I had it on a few cars over about ten years, and resisted the temptation to close up the space, even though I'm sure it would have attracted little or no police attention. I finally got bored with the whole thing and haven't put it on the TTS.

It's all a bit of harmless fun as long as the number is legit, but far too many people are taking severe liberties with spacings, reversed numbers or letters and strategically placed studs etc. Sometimes even when you're told what the plate means the link is so tenuous it's laughable. It's all a bit out of hand I think nowadays, with personal plates being an almost mandatory fashion statement at any cost, (or very often - no cost at all) and I'm amazed the cops don't crack down on some of these plates a lot more than they appear to be doing.That reg number is the only unique identification reference for a car to the casual witness and I see plenty of plates where you have to scratch your head to work out what the correct number should be.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

robokn said:


> It's not too bad and with two daughters 6 years apart it will get reused


makes sense


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

igotone said:


> I've been known as 'Tonky' ever since I was kid by most people who know me. The closest I could get was T70 NKY and I had it on a few cars over about ten years, and resisted the temptation to close up the space, even though I'm sure it would have attracted little or no police attention. I finally got bored with the whole thing and haven't put it on the TTS.
> 
> It's all a bit of harmless fun as long as the number is legit, but far too many people are taking severe liberties with spacings, reversed numbers or letters and strategically placed studs etc. Sometimes even when you're told what the plate means the link is so tenuous it's laughable. It's all a bit out of hand I think nowadays, with personal plates being an almost mandatory fashion statement at any cost, (or very often - no cost at all) and I'm amazed the cops don't crack down on some of these plates a lot more than they appear to be doing.That reg number is the only unique identification reference for a car to the casual witness and I see plenty of plates where you have to scratch your head to work out what the correct number should be.


yes i know what you mean some people take the mick with their private plates. Mine will be fully legal though so i am happy


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

R18E ME - He he. I love it and love it even more that people take the piss. On my Mk1
SP08T TT . Will be going on my Mk2


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Bikerz said:


> R18E ME - He he. I love it and love it even more that people take the piss. On my Mk1
> SP08T TT . Will be going on my Mk2


nice


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

robokn said:


> daughter wants M155 OKN = Dream on


Made me chuckle.. :lol:


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Mines Y90 MRC = y=year 90=1990 MRC= marc 
1990 being year I was born


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

My wife has J111 GEA, the GEA part is her initials and even though her name is Gillian everybody including her parents call her Jill and write it with a "J" in birthday cards etc so the "J111" part fits almost perfectly too.
There used to be a mounting screw a short way down the first number 1 to make it look like the letter i but the local traffic cops didn't like that and gave her a £30 fixed penalty [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have R6 VED which if you squint and are a bit blind looks like either Rev' ed or reved (i know it's spelt wrong ) I know it's naughty but i have it spaced R6VED.

Somoen guessed the value once as £8k!!!! idiot it cost £250

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I have R6 VED which if you squint and are a bit blind looks like either Rev' ed or reved (i know it's spelt wrong ) I know it's naughty but i have it spaced R6VED.
> 
> Somoen guessed the value once as £8k!!!! idiot it cost £250
> 
> Charlie


Hollie has very similar on her baby!


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive just got back from DVLA Birmingham to get this put on my car today !!!

Easy to work out really my name is GAV and i got a TT lol 8) 
Been waiting since monday when i got it off DVLA to get here in the post !!!
Crappy iphone pics


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

igotone said:


> I've been known as 'Tonky' ever since I was a kid by most people who know me. The closest I could get was T70 NKY and I had it on a few cars over about ten years, and resisted the temptation to close up the space, even though I'm sure it would have attracted little or no police attention. I finally got bored with the whole thing and haven't put it on the TTS.
> 
> It's all a bit of harmless fun as long as the number is legit, but far too many people are taking severe liberties with spacings, reversed numbers or letters and strategically placed studs etc. Sometimes even when you're told what the plate means the link is so tenuous it's laughable. It's all a bit out of hand I think nowadays, with personal plates being an almost mandatory fashion statement at any cost, (or very often - no cost at all) and I'm amazed the cops don't crack down on some of these plates a lot more than they appear to be doing.That reg number is the only unique identification reference for a car to the casual witness and I see plenty of plates where you have to scratch your head to work out what the correct number should be.


Case in point.....look closely at the "P". And they call Porsche drivers "[email protected]"....spot on I'd say


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My Initials on TT & H8GGX on VXR.



















Hoggy.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I have R6 VED which if you squint and are a bit blind looks like either Rev' ed or reved (i know it's spelt wrong ) I know it's naughty but i have it spaced R6VED.
> ...


I know, she liked mine so much she "copied" me 

Charlie


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have T7 and my initials on my BM as it came off the TT when I sold it. I did have plates made up with the 7 straightened so that I could make it look like a T, but I never fitted them.

Then a couple of years later, my wife (who when I got mine, scoffed at the idea) said she liked driving the TT with the personal plate on. So I bought her T7 and her initials. They work quite well together as they're only one letter apart.

Mine is KLC and hers is LLC.

Did investigate getting a one for our daughter Poppy (and keeping on retention) but funnily enough plates with PLC on are harder to come by. :roll:


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mine is TF04 TOM

TF intials 04 birth month tom name 

Tom


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

just wanted something with TT in it and perhaps its year . . . . whilst at the same time perhaps not toooo obvious re reg year

TT10 TTT :roll:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

T70 MRD on the TT and S15 DED in the wife's Beetle. It's just our initials - nothing else. And of course they're presented legally.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

PAS 55

My initials and lucky number 5


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anybody find it wierd that everyone covers their plates on photos but they are all on this thread?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

J19 SLG for me, July 19th b/day & initials, wife has J30 WMG, same as me.

I did buy one for work last year & sold it to a director - CE11 OTV. I got plates made up to have it read CEII0 TV (Cello TV) but he was stopped and fined in the first week! Looked the part though :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Anybody find it wierd that everyone covers their plates on photos but they are all on this thread?


can never understand why the need to hide plates on here anyway - after all they are fairly visible on the road to the general public most days or to passers by on a drive or in a car park at the supermarket :?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

ol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have J11AJS on the Golf = day of month iwas born and my initials E8 AJS on yellow day of month my son was born and my initials and R50 AJS on the qS just my initials on this one but I will be 50 all to soon :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Waiting for the paperwork to come through the post so i can put them on my car, posted friday so should be here this week...cant wait to get them on it 8)

Plate is... E10 CEH

E for Ellie - My Nickname
10 for 10th nov - when i was born
CEH for my initials - Chantelle Elouise Harris

 

EDITED
NEW PLATES :!:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yours doesn't really look like that does it?


----------



## sploits (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine is C2 KDF
C2 = I got the plate when I owned a Citroen C2 Code
KDF = My initials


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> Yours doesn't really look like that does it?


Hi, Its actually* H8GGX* but a couple of bolts in correct place & it could.Thats a photoshop.  









Hoggy.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry about the crappy camera phone pic...


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

S6 SPU. S is initial, 6 lucky number, SPU initials. Used to have a dayglo orange fiat X19 many moons ago with the plate KKK 777Y. Bet that was worth a fortune to the clan


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I had A8 OET on my BMW 850 and A13 OET on my old Mini Cooper, A8 is now on the wife's golf and A13 on my TT.
For my daughter's 18th she got A18 OET which is now on her new Mini. It's really great having such a mad name (OETEGENN), it makes the personalised plates really cheap!

Stewart


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

Also just got rid of my Nissan 350z
My plate was N15SBN . . . . 
Just awaiting my retention cert for it so i can sell it on !!


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm planning on buying personal plates in the near future but is £1100 average pricing for TT## ALY ?


----------



## rhinobacker (Feb 15, 2012)

SELFISH


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

rhinobacker said:


> SELFISH


Are you a Fishmonger?

As for the TTXX ALY costing £1,100, the short answer would seem to be no.

http://dvlaregistrations.direct.gov.uk/ ... efix2.y=38

Always check DVLA for number plates if you've seen them somewhere else as what other companies often do is offer plates for sale that they don't own. If you commit to buying, they'll then purchase from DVLA and sell on to you at a premium.


----------

